# Cockerel or Hen Silkie?



## Nemonie Rowlands (Sep 12, 2020)

Can anyone offer a new Silkie owner any advice. I want to know if this is a male or female Silkie? Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need a good side shot of the bird but right now I'm thinking hen.


----------



## Nemonie Rowlands (Sep 12, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I need a good side shot of the bird but right now I'm thinking hen.


Ok, thank you. I have another picture if that's any help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hen, if that's the same bird in the last pic.

What you're looking for in males is streamers coming off the back of the head and many times they'll have actual feathers in their tails. And that bird looks plenty old enough to be crowing.


----------



## Nemonie Rowlands (Sep 12, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Hen, if that's the same bird in the last pic.
> 
> What you're looking for in males is streamers coming off the back of the head and many times they'll have actual feathers in their tails. And that bird looks plenty old enough to be crowing.


Thank you for your help. I'm new to Silkie ownership and I wasn't sure about this particular chicken as it's noisier and a lot more rowdy than the other I have. Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They all have their own personalities. She might end being the most interesting bird in the flock.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice bird!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If this bird is under 4 months of age it is a cockerel. Pullet combs develop after 4-6 months of age.


----------

